
Show HN: Hyperrr – Hypercard for the modern age - swisspol
https://hyperrr.co/
======
samblr
I feel carousel can be better with a line below conveying what product is
about or what is being shown in images. It took me a while to know about
product. Good work.

~~~
swisspol
Yes, at this time the main site at [https://hyperrr.co](https://hyperrr.co) is
just download links essentially. The actual description and overview is at
[http://community.hyperrr.co/t/quick-introduction-to-
hyper/29](http://community.hyperrr.co/t/quick-introduction-to-hyper/29).

Eventually the two will get merged but it will take some time to figure out
the right copy.

~~~
e12e
Is it just me, or is there no download for Android?

Is/will the stack be Free software?

------
hilti
Looks cool! What's the tech stack behind it?

~~~
swisspol
Glad you asked :) [http://community.hyperrr.co/t/the-tech-behind-
hyper/19/1](http://community.hyperrr.co/t/the-tech-behind-hyper/19/1)

------
jastr
I just made my first stack, and it was really easy! Could you add a map view
to iOS native?

------
swisspol
Just reaching beta, looking for testers & feedback - and if you have
questions, don't hesitate!

------
snyp
Looks amazing! Im an iOS developer myself would love to help/test in anyway.
HMU

~~~
swisspol
Thanks, best is to download the apps from
[https://hyperrr.co](https://hyperrr.co), check out the docs at
[http://community.hyperrr.co/](http://community.hyperrr.co/), then create some
stacks and share any feedback in the forum.

------
jads
This looks really, really good

~~~
jads
One tiny criticism: It should be HyperCard, not Hypercard ;)

~~~
swisspol
Oops, thanks much, it should be fixed now.

